
Why I Switched from Git to Microsoft OneDrive - happy-go-lucky
http://techblog.ironfroggy.com/2017/08/why-i-switched-from-git-to-microsoft.html
======
andreiw
your commits don't have to be perfect, but maintaining good commit hygiene (no
multiple change contexts in one commit) will work wonders... giving up on
source control means having no means to roll back changes to a known good
point in case you realize its a bad approach or in case of a mysterious bug
you can't chase down... I don't regret having moved on from the daily 'make
tar' days.

